# GESTIÓN DEL AGUA > Vertidos >  El fin de los vertidos en la Gran Barrera de Coral es inminente

## Jonasino

> El Comité de Patrimonio de la Humanidad de la UNESCO ha votado seguir con la presión sobre Australia para que cumpla su promesa de restaurar la salud de la Gran Barrera de Coral.
> 
> La decisión adoptada hoy pide a Australia que garantice una protección efectiva y sostenida del arrecife frente a sus múltiples amenazas, incluida la irresponsable industrialización y la contaminación. Australia tendrá que entregar un primer informe sobre sus avances en 18 meses.
> 
> El comité aplaudió el compromiso australiano de establecer una prohibición permanente sobre los vertidos de materiales dragados de todos los principales proyectos dentro de la propiedad, y de restringir las nuevas expansiones de megapuertos en la Gran Barrera y cerca de ella. Tras esta decisión, WWF espera que en los próximos meses se decrete una prohibición total de los vertidos en las aguas de este espacio Patrimonio de la Humanidad.
> 
> El director general de WWF Internacional, Marco Lambertini, declaró que Australia ha prometido priorizar la salud de la Gran Barrera frente a actividades dañinas como el vertido de restos de dragados. La UNESCO estará alerta para asegurar que el estado del arrecife mejora en los próximos años, como harán las 550.000 personas que han firmado la campaña de WWF y millones de personas en todo el mundo que están muy preocupados y quieren que se detenga la destrucción industrial de la Gran Barrera de Coral.
> 
> El domingo, WWF entregó al Comité de UNESCO las firmas de personas de 177 países que le habían reclamado defender con firmeza nuestro patrimonio natural común cuando es amenazado.
> ...


Fuente: iagua

----------

